# sights



## bobbyp (Jul 13, 2014)

I need info of what will fit my mkIII silver chrome 1991 with adjustable sights, I want to change them to low profile fixed sights. that will fit w/o machining


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm going to move this to the Browning forum, as I think you will have a better chance of getting an answer there, and this subject doesn't really fit-in here.

Thread moved!


----------



## DaMaj (Jun 2, 2006)

Brownell's would be a good place to start

You might want to join the Browning Hi-Power Owner's Forum

DaMaj


----------



## bophi (Nov 22, 2007)

DaMaj said:


> Brownell's would be a good place to start
> 
> You might want to join the Browning Hi-Power Owner's Forum
> 
> DaMaj


I got a set of oem 3 dot sights from browning , for around 40 bucks, I am a member of the browning hipower forum. thanks


----------

